# The big bad Euro 2012 thread



## luckbox

Who takes the title? Who will be the top scorer? Will Wayne Rooney even play a game? How excited are you for this badboy to kick off? All Euro 2012 discussion goes right here.


----------



## mattandbenny

Can't wait for this tomorrow. 

Poland-Greece will probably be a boring 0-0, but i think Russia-Czech should be good. Fancy Russia to win 2-0.


----------



## luckbox

mattandbenny said:


> Can't wait for this tomorrow.
> 
> Poland-Greece will probably be a boring 0-0, but i think Russia-Czech should be good. Fancy Russia to win 2-0.


Poland will be fired up, it's the first game of the tourney and they have the homefield advantage. I fancy Lewandowski to get a couple of goals for them. Greece are also pretty rubbish.

Russia-CR should be a good game, I agree with you about Russia being the favorites. I believe the russians will steamroll this group and go on to the quarterfinals brimming with confidence, and then anything can happen. I still don't think they have a realistic chance of winning the cup though.


----------



## Don$ukh

For the Euro top scorer, I got to go with Van Persie. I think Di Natale is a dark horse because the current Italy squad should be attacking.

Come on 3 LIONS!! We are looking in bad shape but got hope especially if Phil Jones starts.

Looking at it unbiased I would pick Germany as winners. ANYTHING can happen though with GREECE 2004 winners.


----------



## luckbox

The opening ceremony was a cluster**** as usual. Now it's game on. Poland to scrape it 2-1


----------



## luckbox

Russia 1-0 up and playing some great, fast flowing football. Could be a team to watch out for.


----------



## luckbox

Denmark 1 - Holland 0 at half time. Pretty unbelievable that the dutch haven't scored yet. They screwed up some major chances and will have to come out guns blazing in the second half. They can still win this but it will be tough now.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Budhisten

Haha! A lucky win, but a win none the less  Great game by our defensive line, and what a beautiful goal by Krohn Deli


----------



## luckbox

Congrats Budhi. What a great win for Denmark. Pretty lucky I'd agree, but hell, the game is about scoring. Holland couldn't get it done.

Hammerlock should be pleased aswell. Both results were great for Germany, who are all but through at this point.


----------



## Don$ukh

Great tourney so far!! I watched the Holland game with some casual fans and told them before kickoff that Denmark have no chance. Got proved very wrong and respect to Denmark and Jacobsen. 

Cannot wait for Monday, Hopefully lol we can beat the frogs.


----------



## Intermission

Germany shouldn't be allowed to compete with so many non-Germans on their squad.

Which also add to my next point. Poland would have an awesome team if all their good players didn't run to Germany.


----------



## luckbox

Two titans in the football world are about to clash, buckle up boys! A lot of people are sleeping on Italy, they could really do damage to Spain with the patented italian defense and the mad genius Cassano is lethal on the counter. Roumors are Spain are playing with Fabregas upfront, surely as a false nine, but that's very, very interesting.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## luckbox

For a fotball fan it's pure joy having Pirlo and Iniesta on the same pitch. Two of the sexiest players in all of fotball. Not at all surprised Italy are doing so well, they have a very good, balanced team. I hope Di Natale will get time today, he is such a fox in the box. 

As for Spain, they haven't been as shrude in regaining possesion like they are at their best. They still have tons of quality on the pitch, and have a great chance of getting goals. Maybe Llorente in the second half?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Intermission

luckbox said:


> For a fotball fan it's pure joy having Pirlo and Iniesta on the same pitch. Two of the sexiest players in all of fotball. Not at all surprised Italy are doing so well, they have a very good, balanced team. I hope Di Natale will get time today, he is such a fox in the box.
> 
> As for Spain, they haven't been as shrude in regaining possesion like they are at their best. They still have tons of quality on the pitch, and have a great chance of getting goals. Maybe Llorente in the second half?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


This game isn't proving much except for the fact that Spain have a horrid plan. Why are play playing with no striker?


----------



## luckbox

Well their thinking is having Cesc as a false nine, dropping down between midfield and defense, swapping places with Iniesta and Silva and confusing the italian centre backs. But that is in theory, and the italian defence just seems to focused and disiplined to get fooled by this. I agree that having a pure striker on the pitch, preferably Llorente, would be the way yo go.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Leed

Haven't watched a EURO 2012 game yet because I haven't had much time, but I'm definitely gonna check out the France-England game tomorrow, always been a fan of France and at least this year they have a pretty good line-up and a damn fine coach. :thumbsup:


----------



## luckbox

Several sources claim England will be playing this line-up tonight:

*Joe Hart
Glen Johnson - John Terry - Joleon Lescott - Ashley Cole
James Milner - Steven Gerrard - Scott Parker - Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain
Ashley Young - Danny Welbeck​*​
Excited to see Oxlade-Chamberlain from the start. That's a brave pick from Hodgson if true. That kid is really something. Still think this England team is a step below the french, and they should be happy with a draw. If Karim Benzema till have gas in the tank after a long season in Spain, he could tear shit up tonight.

Prediction: 2-0 France.


----------



## Don$ukh

Good sources, that was exactly the lineup for the game. 

It was a good result for us, but would of liked Carroll instead of Welbeck. We had no real attacking threat apart from set pieces. I think Carroll could of held the ball up and let more players join him for an attack.
The French did out play us England attacking wise and were unlucky I got to admit. Our defence is still one the best and with luck/determination, England can reach the later stages.

Great match between Ukraine-Sweden, enjoyed that match and nice to see an old legend Shevchenko display a world class performance. His second goal was incredible!!


----------



## Rauno

What a thriller Denmark-Portugal was. Thank god Portugal won, C. Rondaldo missed 2 1-1 opportunities.


----------



## luckbox

Germany are trashing Holland right now. My Germany title, Gomez top scorer parlay is looking good to say the least.


----------



## Rauno

luckbox said:


> Germany are trashing Holland right now. My Germany title, Gomez top scorer parlay is looking good to say the least.


Pretty much. Was hoping Holland would do better than that tbh. Sure its not over but still.


----------



## luckbox

It's never over when you've got van Persie. Top class goal.


----------



## Intermission

VIVA PORTUGAL! 

What a great game that was! 

All we need now is a point from the Dutch and it looks like we're through.


----------



## luckbox

Italy v Croatia about to kick off, should be a cracking game.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Rauno

Screw them, Spain tonight.


----------



## Don$ukh

Rauno said:


> Screw them, Spain tonight.


Lol went to the pub to watch the Spain match, thought Ireland with luck and determination could test Spain. 

Lost that thought after the Torres goal!!


----------



## luckbox

Portugal-Holland has been amazing so far.


----------



## Intermission

Ronaldo, that is all.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

HOLY SHIT WE CAME OUT OF THIS HORROR GROUP WITH NINE POINTS!!! 

And to make it even better now we're going to face Greece, our newest rival. Personally I have nothing against Greek people but all the politics that are going on between us and them makes them easy to root against. 

And thank you, Portugal. As you might know we lovehate Holland and they lovehate so I'm kinda sad to see them go but I'm also kinda happy. 

I'm gonna watch Portugal v Netherlands tomorrow with some other friends who don't know what to do either since they made the games parallel.


----------



## Rauno

Intermission said:


> Ronaldo, that is all.


That is all indeed.


----------



## luckbox

Cheering like crazy for Croatia today. Partly because I don't care about Spain, but mostly due to the fact that if Spain somehow got kicked out tonight, that would be huuge for my Germany title-bet. That's a tall order though. I think we'll most likely see a win for Spain with a 1 or 2 goal margin.


----------



## Rauno

Spain has to take this one, don't care for the others.


----------



## Don$ukh

The Spain vs Croatia match was played with caution and the pace at times was slow. That usually proves to be a boring football but I enjoyed the match because of the huge importance. 
Still cant believe Spain went defensive at the end to play for a draw with a chance of a counter. Imagine if Rakitic took his chance, we perhaps could of seen an upset and Croatia in the last eight.

Great that Italy made it. I have a soft spot for Pirlo and Di Natale and this will be the last tournament we see them.


----------



## luckbox

Don$ukh said:


> Great that Italy made it. I have a soft spot for Pirlo and Di Natale and this will be the last tournament we see them.


Yes. Absolutely two of the sexiest football players active today.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

If Croatia got that penalty this game would have ended very differently (d'uh). At the very least they deserved a draw although it wouldn't have changed anything in the end. Don't really get their strategy either. Replacing Torres with a midfielder when it was still a draw was a huge mistake to me, even though Navas scored in the end. Then they sub in Negredo, a striker, once they were in front. Can anyone explain this to me? :confused05:

Anyway, Spain and Italy advance. Hopefully France and England make it through. If they do this quarter final will become very interesting.


----------



## Intermission

There's only one Ronaldo folks.


----------



## AmdM

Intermission said:


> There's only one Ronaldo folks.


Biggest domination ever.
Nothing but Portugal tonight!!!!!

E o Ronaldo deu-lhe comó caralho!!!!


----------



## luckbox

Norwegian media speculated that Ronaldo's shouting towards the camera after the goal was a "message" to Messi. I don't know if I believe that, but I wouldn't mind the two greatest players in the world having a feud that will help them push eachother to new levels on the pitch. Messi is still a small step ahead of Ronaldo right now though, sorry to say Inter, but it's true.

You Portugal guys over me, how far do you reckon your team can go? Czech Republic was a breeze, but Spain are likely waiting in the semis, and if you can get through them, I suspect it will be Germany in the finals. That's the two best national teams in the world today. You think CR7 can pull you all the way through? If he does, that will be the work of a true all time great, he will have a foot up on Messi who is yet to make a mark in the WC, and really put himself in the Pele/Maradona discussion.


----------



## Intermission

luckbox said:


> Norwegian media speculated that Ronaldo's shouting towards the camera after the goal was a "message" to Messi. I don't know if I believe that, but I wouldn't mind the two greatest players in the world having a feud that will help them push eachother to new levels on the pitch. Messi is still a small step ahead of Ronaldo right now though, sorry to say Inter, but it's true.
> 
> You Portugal guys over me, how far do you reckon your team can go? Czech Republic was a breeze, but Spain are likely waiting in the semis, and if you can get through them, I suspect it will be Germany in the finals. That's the two best national teams in the world today. You think CR7 can pull you all the way through? If he does, that will be the work of a true all time great, he will have a foot up on Messi who is yet to make a mark in the WC, and really put himself in the Pele/Maradona discussion.


Messi - Ronaldo discussion is pure speculation and your opinion. Anyone can argue that Iniesta and Xavi playing with Ronaldo would be the same.

Personally, I think we make it to the finals and lose to Germany. Spain don't seem to be their selves in this tournament and they don't have a healthy on form striker for us to worry about. If anything playing with Fernando Torres would only help US


----------



## luckbox

Yeah, it must be tough for Ronaldo having bums like Özil and Alonso feeding him. It's not like they are world class passers or anything.

I agree about Spains striker problem, although it should be an easy one to fix if Del Bosque just get his finger out of his ass and play Llorente for the remainder of the tournament. Torres has been rubbish for two whole seasons now, and in no way does he deserve to play ahead of Llorente. Still, Spain with a rubbish striker is still Spain, with like four thousand world class midfielders in their squad. You're confident you can turn them over?


----------



## Intermission

luckbox said:


> Yeah, it must be tough for Ronaldo having bums like Özil and Alonso feeding him. It's not like they are world class passers or anything.
> 
> I agree about Spains striker problem, although it should be an easy one to fix if Del Bosque just get his finger out of his ass and play Llorente for the remainder of the tournament. Torres has been rubbish for two whole seasons now, and in no way does he deserve to play ahead of Llorente. Still, Spain with a rubbish striker is still Spain, with like four thousand world class midfielders in their squad. You're confident you can turn them over?


I know right? I feel his pain 

And yes, I am confident in Portugal. We are a top 5 country and they didn't exactly impress me against Croatia.


----------



## luckbox

Intermission said:


> I know right? I feel his pain
> 
> And yes, I am confident in Portugal. We are a top 5 country and they didn't exactly impress me against Croatia.


In the world? No.

In Europe? Arguably.

I'm not even gonna bother watching Germany - Greece tomorrow, gonna get drunk instead. We all know how that one is gonna go. Saturday and sunday though, GREAT games, both must watch. I have a feeling Italy - England might be a classic.


----------



## AmdM

luckbox said:


> Norwegian media speculated that Ronaldo's shouting towards the camera after the goal was a "message" to Messi. I don't know if I believe that, but I wouldn't mind the two greatest players in the world having a feud that will help them push eachother to new levels on the pitch. Messi is still a small step ahead of Ronaldo right now though, sorry to say Inter, but it's true.
> 
> You Portugal guys over me, how far do you reckon your team can go? Czech Republic was a breeze, but Spain are likely waiting in the semis, and if you can get through them, I suspect it will be Germany in the finals. That's the two best national teams in the world today. *You think CR7 can pull you all the way through? If he does, that will be the work of a true all time great, he will have a foot up on Messi who is yet to make a mark in the WC, and really put himself in the Pele/Maradona discussion.*


I suppose you didn't see the today's game.
It was so much more than Ronaldo, the all squad was superb.
It was the biggest display of domination of Euro 2012 so far imo.


----------



## Intermission

luckbox said:


> In the world? No.
> 
> In Europe? Arguably.
> 
> I'm not even gonna bother watching Germany - Greece tomorrow, gonna get drunk instead. We all know how that one is gonna go. Saturday and sunday though, GREAT games, both must watch. I have a feeling Italy - England might be a classic.


No? I suppose our opinions differ. I suppose your opinions also differ from last months Fifa world rankings. To say "arguably" for Europe is just ignorance mate.

I'd love for you to name 5 European teams better than us.


----------



## luckbox

AmdM said:


> I suppose you didn't see the today's game.
> It was so much more than Ronaldo, the all squad was superb.
> It was the biggest display of domination of Euro 2012 so far imo.


Oh I absolutely watched the game, I have watched every Portugal game in the tourney along with most of the other games.

All the squad playing superb is a bold claim, Coentrão and Veloso played well as they have done in every game, the defense as a unit looked very solid, but the team showed weaknesses aswell, like squandering many passes in the final third. Portugal being the better team was clear as day, but let's get real, Czech Republic are way out of their depth in a quarterfinal of the Euro's and any other team that went trough the group stages, bar Greece, should have no problem beating them. For the biggest display of domination, look no further than Russia's game versus the Czech's the very first day of the tourney. Russia passed the ball quicker and penetrated the defense more often than Portugal was able to.

To set the record straight, I am 100% behind Portugal in a eventual semi final versus Spain. I really hope you chew them up and spit them out, crush their souls and send them home in shame. Will it happen? That's another story. But I feel like the football gods are smiling down on you at the moment, more so then Spain.

Inter: Five best national teams in the world based on relative squad strength in no particular order: Spain, Germany, Holland, Argentina, Brazil. On second thought, Italy probably is a better team then Brazil right now. Gotta think about that one.

In Europe: Spain, Germany, Holland, Italy and I'll give the last one to Portugal, ahead of France.


----------



## AmdM

The thing is... we just beat Holland 2-1 and sent 3 balls at the post, could have been a beatdown!!!!


----------



## luckbox

Good on you for mentioning the Holland game, Portugal impressed me more in that game than in this last one. Your midfield, again with Veloso as the standout performer did a great job in bossing the midfield and regaining possession of the ball quickly after you lost it. That's exactly what you will have to do against Spain, who are notoriously good at passing the ball around in midfield. I feel if you can break up the play in midfield often enough against Spain, you have a good chance of counter attacking them to shreds with Ronaldo, Sergio Ramos is a bit of a weak link in the spanish defence playing as a centre back, and I've never really rated Arbeloa either.

What Portugal is desperatly lacking though, are options from the bench. That's where Spain have a big edge on you. Quaresma is a decent option I guess, but the guy is so hot and cold. Hardly a player able to carry a team who have fallen on hard times on his back.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

YUSSSS!!!!!!

England, we're waiting for you. Let's do this.


----------



## Intermission

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> YUSSSS!!!!!!
> 
> England, we're waiting for you. Let's do this.


They need to beat Italy first mate, whic something tells me they won't do.


----------



## Rauno

Italy shall be destroyed tonight.


----------



## luckbox

Rauno said:


> Italy shall be destroyed tonight.


Wanna bet?


----------



## luckbox

De Rossi hits the post from 35 yards. What a goal that would have been. Beautifully struck with the outside of his boot. Class.


----------



## Rauno

luckbox said:


> Wanna bet?


I don't want to bet against Italy.


----------



## edlavis88

urgh seriously **** penalties! We were totally outclassed by Italy though to be fair.

And this is just pure class!


----------



## luckbox

That's the kind of stuff that will be shown on highlight reels 50 years from now. Absolutely sensational. You truly gotta be sick in the head to try that in that spot. One of the finest midfielders of his generation at his best.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Oh, well. I would have loved to play against England but we still need to beat Italy for throwing us out of out own world cup. And if we can't beat them now we don't deserve to win the big one anyway.


----------



## edlavis88

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Oh, well. I would have loved to play against England but we still need to beat Italy for throwing us out of out own world cup. And if we can't beat them now we don't deserve to win the big one anyway.


I'm not gonna lie i'm pretty pleased we've not got to play you guys! That would of ended badly! I think unless Ronaldo has a couple of those games where he plays like God this tournament is yours for the taking. Spain have look pretty poor and you guys have played some of the best international football i've seen in a while... Would be appreciated since half my fantasy team is German too!!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

edlavis88 said:


> I'm not gonna lie i'm pretty pleased we've not got to play you guys! That would of ended badly! I think unless Ronaldo has a couple of those games where he plays like God this tournament is yours for the taking. Spain have look pretty poor and you guys have played some of the best international football i've seen in a while... Would be appreciated since half my fantasy team is German too!!


I don't know, man. We're not doing too well against Spain. We can nullify a single player (like we did C. Ronaldo) but the Spanish midfielders are something completely different. I just hope Klose and Reus stay in the team, then we might have a chance. Before the Greece game Löw said Klose was playing because he was more accurate when handling the ball. What he really meant is Gomez doesn't know how to play a pass and we're basically down one man if he's on the field because he's lazy.


----------



## edlavis88

It's a tough choice. Whether you play the guy who is scoring lots at the moment or the guy who is a proven better player. Reus looks a good player but very one footed.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Never been so content with England losing. Q-finals is about what we deserved. Didnt really fancy another spanking by Germany anyway. Pirlo ran the whole game. Lol @ germany RESTING players during knockout stage of a major tournament. Amazing
Can not wait for final.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

It's not like we were resting them, it's just that Podolski and Müller didn't really offer any offense. Reus had a great game, Schürrle certainly did better than Podolski and I don't think I have to mention that Klose was great throughout the whole game. Schweinsteiger was awful though.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> It's not like we were resting them, it's just that Podolski and Müller didn't really offer any offense. Reus had a great game, Schürrle certainly did better than Podolski and I don't think I have to mention that Klose was great throughout the whole game. Schweinsteiger was awful though.


What about Gomez? Eitherr way dude, its a pretty ridiculously talented team you guys have. Spain should win this but id dare say the next 2 competitions belong to the Germans. Too much strength in depth.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Tyson Fury said:


> What about Gomez? Eitherr way dude, its a pretty ridiculously talented team you guys have. Spain should win this but id dare say the next 2 competitions belong to the Germans. Too much strength in depth.


Gomez can't pass. He just can't. He's like a phantom, he only shows up to score and doesn't work defense at all. It was all good and nice when he scored against Portugal and Holland and he tried his best against Denmark but in my opinion he's just not suited for our style of play. We need our striker to be able to handle the ball and pass the ball like Klose can to engage our wingers. Just watch the Greece game, that's our kind of play.

I know we've won all the games so far, we've had probably the hardest path so far and I shouldn't complain.


----------



## edlavis88

Better than our forwards who can't pass or score! Nor our midfield for that matter! I think for a game as big as the semi you gotta go with Podolski over Reus. Also gotta go Klose over Gomez, the guy has an INSANE knockout stage goal scoring record. Would be nice to see him pass Muller as top all time goal scorer (I always like seeing players i've had the opportunity to watch live break records.)


----------



## Intermission

Today's the day boys. I'm very nervous and for a good reason, Spain is never a team to sleep on. Such a talented squad. However, you guys can't say Ronaldo isn't having a dream tournament! Anything can happen today!


----------



## Rauno

I like Spain, a lot. Just not as much as Portugal, let's go! Just got back from shop with some Sprite and Estrella chips.


----------



## Big_Charm

I haven't even seen the thread, damn been posting in the Vbookie thread. 

I've got about 80% of my matches right via 1st and 2nd place and goals per game. The Worst bust for me was Russia in Group A and Netherlands in Group B.

Fast forward to the semis.... Portugal needs to step up and control the tempo. They need to score first. Spain love to control the ball with a ridiculous amounts of passes, frustrating the opposition and creating small chances and converting.

I see Spain winning this one.

Germany/Italy... My countrymen are going to the finals to avenge Euro 2008 (Germany). Baring a small miracle, the Italians have been playing to inconsistent and have been known to sit back and defend with an early lead. I see Germany winning 2-0 or 2-1. Germany has too much talent and I believe it's their tourney to win. 

They play great as a team and have the youth, speed and chemistry to derail Spain in the finals. I love how Low set the team up; each part is integral and can plug different players to roles which make them a scary force now and for 2-3 tournaments to come.


----------



## luckbox

Great game so far. Portugal looks up to par. I have a hard time believing Ronaldo will play 90 minutes without scoring.


----------



## Rauno

luckbox said:


> Great game so far. Portugal looks up to par. I have a hard time believing Ronaldo will play 90 minutes without scoring.


Same here. His like a ticking bomb tonight, just has to go off at some point.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Why does every Euro 2012 game look like Bayern-Chelsea?

Spain seems to be suffering from Holland syndrome but with better defense...


----------



## luckbox

Penalties! Wonder what's the odds are for Ronaldo to miss.


----------



## Rauno

God damnit! My teams NEVER win a penalty shootout.


----------



## Intermission

It is what it is...


----------



## Big_Charm

Portugal played very well... they forced Spain to pass quick and pressured them. It's always tough seeing a team go down in penalties but it is what it is.

Tomorrow's game should be good. We'll see what Italian team shows up.

Excited as hell and he's hoping it's Spain-Germany final. :thumb02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Man, this sport can be brutal.


----------



## Rauno

I'm on a Spanish-despise trip right now, still want them to win the whole thing though.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Please, god of football, let us beat Italy for the first time in a tournament.


----------



## luckbox

Italy scoring first is all kinds of bad news for Germany. And what a great goal it was. Game is definitely on.


----------



## luckbox

My Germany-title bet is slipping away, the $2,500 potential winnings, slipping away.


----------



## Rauno

So, how about that eh..


----------



## luckbox

*fap fap fap fap fap*


----------



## Intermission

I guess I am the only person in the world that doesn't really like Pirlo?


----------



## luckbox

Intermission said:


> I guess I am the only person in the world that doesn't really like Pirlo?


Probably. I don't know what there is not to like about him. The most naturally talented and gifted player in the tourney along with Iniesta. It's a pleasure just watching him maneuver around a football pitch, always picking the right passes.

I gotta add that I have never seen Balotelli as good as he was today. Ever. This game made me believe he has what it takes to truly make it to superstar quality, really become one of the greats. He's still barking mad, but so was Maradona and Cantona.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

We just can't beat Italy. Having Podolksi and Gomez play in the first half certainly didn't help. Kroos had one duty, step on Pirlo's toes but before the frist goal he just stopped chasing him and what happens? Come on, dude, what did you expect? Boateng looked bad too, especially against Cassano (which is to be expected) and Schweinsteiger seemed like he had shit stuck to his shoes all night.

At least now everybody knows why we call Bayern "Handball Club Munich". Everyone just keeps passing the ball around the opponent's half without really doing anything, then they try to get the ball to Gomez and hope he does something. That's exactly what happened in the first half. All the Bayern players just forgot it's not Bayern/Chelsea anymore.


----------



## Big_Charm

luckbox said:


> Probably. I don't know what there is not to like about him. The most naturally talented and gifted player in the tourney along with Iniesta. It's a pleasure just watching him maneuver around a football pitch, always picking the right passes.
> 
> I gotta add that I have never seen Balotelli as good as he was today. Ever. This game made me believe he has what it takes to truly make it to superstar quality, really become one of the greats. He's still barking mad, but so was Maradona and Cantona.


You're absolutely right... My criticism with Bolatelli early on in the tourny was that he lacked confidence to finish and in himself, to finish big play. He really shined today at the expense of two huge mistakes in the Germany D. 





Hammerlock2.0 said:


> We just can't beat Italy. Having Podolksi and Gomez play in the first half certainly didn't help. Kroos had one duty, step on Pirlo's toes but before the frist goal he just stopped chasing him and what happens? Come on, dude, what did you expect? Boateng looked bad too, especially against Cassano (which is to be expected) and Schweinsteiger seemed like he had shit stuck to his shoes all night.
> 
> At least now everybody knows why we call Bayern "Handball Club Munich". Everyone just keeps passing the ball around the opponent's half without really doing anything, then they try to get the ball to Gomez and hope he does something. That's exactly what happened in the first half. All the Bayern players just forgot it's not Bayern/Chelsea anymore.


I was thinking Low would have started Klose again (like in the Greece game) to get that added edge of experience. I rewatched the game again and Italy played out their game plan to perfection. Frustrate the Germans in the midfield, that's where their magic starts. Cut the flanks off which the Germans are lethal at crosses back in. Pirlo was on point as well.

The statistics show a bit different than the outcome, with Germany having slightly more chances, possession and a ton more corners, but Italy ceased the day when they were called apon. Gigi also made a few spectacular saves, that's why he's #1.


The Germans will stay strong for the next 2-3 tourny's, it was just a case of a few lapses in judgement. It was like the young apprentice vs. the older master today, Italy frustrated Germany and played very smart.

My hat goes off to the Italians whom proved very resilient when put to the test. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno

So 4-0 for Spain. God am i relieved.


----------

